# vintage YOM licence plates in Pa



## lemanslady64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Is there anyone here who has experience with getting approval for use of a vintage YOM plate in Pa.

Specifically, I have a '64 Lemans, so i would need to find a '58 base plate with an update sticker for '64. My question is whether the state is so picky about this that they would only allow the '64 sticker to be the one with PA0000 under the date. That's what would have been issued to a new car registered in 1964.

OR.......will they allow you to use, for instance, a '58 base plate that was originally put on a car manufactured in 1960, and updated with a '64 sticker. The 64 sticker would then have six numbers under the 64.

I know this is kind of complicated, but if they want to be picky, and they know how to read the plate and stickers, they will know the difference. 

Anybody know?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Anytime I have a question about a state law like that I will call the state police and ask them. I did for the seat belt law and the legal limit on the bike windshield that eye glasses are not required.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm in TX but you may want to take the same action as I did-

I called the local Dept of Motor Vehicles (DMV) and asked who to talk to for specialty plates. I was directed to the department who handled all questions about plates.

We can use YOM, Classic, Antique, or New plates here. The office gave me all the info on what to do for the YOM.

Once I got the plates from a private seller, I took them in to register them and had no issues. Good luck.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I could be wrong but I think they'd be more concerned with the plate than what sticker is on it. They only mention the plate in their requirements. Here's the requirements from their website. Page 2 APPLICATION FOR VINTAGE REGISTRATION PLATES IN LIEU OF ANTIQUE OR CLASSIC REGISTRATION PLATES
http://www.dmv.state.pa.us/pdotforms/fact_sheets/fs-ant.pdf


----------



## HaloPlayer (Jun 22, 2013)

I had a '69 Camaro registered in VA and the DMV there let me put '69 plates on the car. The plates had the year cast into them and there were no stickers involved. The car was also registered as an antique vehicle so the plates NEVER had to be renewed.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Br549*

Got a nice set of '66 plates on mine here in Tx. No problems whatsoever- they just had to be of the same colors (and State) that were issued originally. :cool Plus an extra fee, of course. :willy:


----------



## lemanslady64 (Mar 23, 2011)

*YOM license*

Thanks for all your help. I ended up finding a BRAND NEW plate for our '64 LeMans.

[/ATTACH]

Restoration is finally nearing completion!


----------

